# I think DP/DR is closely linked to Depression & Anxiety



## jaiho (Jul 12, 2014)

The most potent combinations i've tried for DP/DR involve augmentation strategies.

If you suffer chronic DP/DR, and in before experiencing it, had anxiety, or depression, it can evolve to DP/DR in my experience.

To resolve this requires a cocktail of drugs that affect multiple neurotransmitters, as you've probably seen from other posts here.

The best would be:

Zoloft + Nortriptyline

The reasoning being, Zoloft is a Serotonin & Dopamine reuptake inhibitor.

Nortriptyline is a Norepinephrine reuptake inhibitor, and a 5ht2a/c antagonist.

Basically combining these two drugs, is inhibiting the three main transporters, disinhibiting dopamine release in the PFC.

It blasts away depression, anxiety & DP/DR.


----------



## riley87 (Mar 11, 2016)

If drugs work for you, great, but for me they exacerbate the problem. I believe DP/DR is a defense mechanism against great fear caused by past trauma, imho, that must be resolved within oneself, not from without.


----------



## jaiho (Jul 12, 2014)

riley87 said:


> If drugs work for you, great, but for me they exacerbate the problem. I believe DP/DR is a defense mechanism against great fear caused by past trauma, imho, that must be resolved within oneself, not from without.


What drugs have you tried? I've tried a huge amount and nothing wipes away DP/DR like this combination.


----------



## Luna_ (Dec 2, 2015)

Different drugs and drug combos work for different people

zoloft gave me panic attacks.

Some peoples' DP/DR was triggered by medications, and some people could benefit greatly from them. I, personally, found that medications made things worse.

But each persons neurotransmitters are each different and produce more, some less.


----------

